# American Standard Shower rough in



## adam8000 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello All,

I need some advise if someone could please help out.

I recently roughed in a American standard R110ss shower/tub valve for a shower with a hand held shower only.
I stubbed out of the wall about 1' up and 8" horizontal and 3" down from the center of the valve to accommodate the wall outlet 90 for the hose of the hand held.

Because I dropped 3" to my wing back 90 for the stub out there is quite a bit of residual water left in the pipe of that 3" after the valve has been shut off.

The problem is there is a check valve built into the wall outlet 90 that holds back that residual water from draining out after the valve has been shut off with no pressure to push it past the check. Instead the residual water drips past that check valve and adds to the hose which already has left over water in it and drips out the hand held all night.

I know the cartridge is not leaking because if I take that wall outlet off the left over water in the pipe will come out the nipple and then the dripping stops.

Is it wrong that I dropped 3" before my stub out?

Should I take the check valve out or look for another hand held with a vacuum breaker on the hose end that attaches to the hand held.?

Any input would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

if it's leaking all night, i think it's getting past the cartridge.


----------



## adam8000 (Jun 7, 2010)

Small drip once every 2 min. but
only if the wall outlet is on and the residual water is behind it.
If it's off and the residual water drains out, there is no leak/drips at all.


----------



## Spiderpheonix (Jan 23, 2011)

When the residual water comes out it would take a while for it to reach the dripping stage cos it would have to fill the pipe? No?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats why I dont like showers with just a handheld,if you had a shower head above the handheld, it would get air and drain down.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mount the hand-held shower up higher, higher than the valve. That should stop the drip. If the drip is overcoming gravity, then it's time for a new cartridge.

In other words, when the HO's are done showering, they hang the HH shw. head up high on the wall. Maybe the height of a regular shower head.


----------



## All Hours (Dec 14, 2010)

Is the valve upside down?


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

All Hours said:


> Is the valve upside down?


How about an intro?


----------



## adam8000 (Jun 7, 2010)

The stub out is higher than the valve by 12" and the hand held is hung up 6'6" on the shower bar. I also dropped down 3" to my stub out trapping water.

I'm convinced if I take out the check valve out or switch out the wall outlet to one without a check it will solve the problem. Tomorrow I will try it.

It's the only thing that makes sense to me because if I take off the wall outlet with the check built in about 1/2 a cup of water will pour out and then there is no more water/drips. It's just the check valve doesn't have enough pressure once the shower valve has been shut off to pass by the check so it sits behind it and slowly leaks pass it.

That's what I'm hoping anyway, If not I'm screwed and the tiles coming out.
Thank you for the suggestions though!


----------

